# الوحش الالماني Avira Premium Security Suite



## ehap012 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد مع جميعكم
ازيكم كلكم عملين ايه
النهارده الموضوع يارب يعجببكو وبدون تشريح
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




الوحش الالماني 
Avira Premium Security Suite
عن تجربه اقوي واحسن وافضل برناج لي امن الجهاز
انه 
بصراحه انا استعملت وشرحت برامج كتير محدش عجبني الا ده
ولا كاسبر ولا نود ولا افست
مفيش الا
Avira Premium Security Suite






الموضوع بي اختصار هايكون كاالاتي
اولا 
1 الفرق بين الانتي فيرس والانترنت سكيورتي
2 البرنامج وشرح تصتيبه وبي الصور كا العاده
والاهم من كده 
والاهم من كده
وبقول الاهم من كده
اسطوانه انقاذ اسطوريه
مفاجأه خليها في الاخر
ها نبدا ولا ايه رايكم








بسم الصليب
اولا الفرق بين الانتي فيرس والانترنت سكيورتي
بكل اختصاروبدون وجع قلب
الانتي فيرس عباره انتي فيرس بس لي الجهاز
بدون
فيرول اوانتي هكر 
بينما الانترنت سكيورتي عباره عن
انتي فيرس
فيرو وول يعني حائط سد لي الفيروسات 
انتي سبام لو بي تستخدمو اوت لوك
وحاجات كتير موجوده اهه

AntiSpam, FireWall, WebGuard, Rootkit, Anti-Spyware and Anti-Phishing protection as well as award-winning anti-virus protection and a backup and rescue system.
كل ده
ده كان اولا
نخش علي تانيا
البرنامج وشرح تصتيبه
اولا نخش هنا ننزل احدث نسخه من البرنامج
http://dlpe.antivir.com/down/windows...innt_en_hp.exe
نستني لما نحمل
ولما ينزل الملف
دبل كليك عليه يظهر كده





دوس اكسبت






ثم نكست





وعلم بعد كده علي المربع بتاع اتفاقيه الترخيص





كده اهو مفيش اسهل من كده





اختارو كومبليت عشان تستفيدو من خصايص البرنامج كلها





نجي لي المرحله المهم ركزو في الصوره دي صوره المفاتيح ومتقلقوش المفاتيح موجوده بس مش هي برضه المفاجأه





دوسو علي ال
HBEDV.KEY
معناه ان انت عندك مفتاح البرنامج وزي ما قولت متقلقوش المفاتيح موجوده





وشوف المفتاح 






ودوس نكست






كده المفتاح نزل وصلاحيته اهه




​


----------



## ehap012 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

نكمل علي طولللللللللللللللل
وصلنا لي غايه هنا






لغايه ما تيجي كلمه فينش وندوس فينش ونعمل رستارت






ايه رايكم في كده
نعمل رستارت ونستني لما الجهاز يفتح ونلاقي الاتي





ونلاقي البرنامج وممكن عمل تحديث ليه






في الاول بس اول لما نشغل اي برنامج الفايرول وول هايجبنا الرساله دي





رقم 1 اسم الرنامج
رقم 2 نسمح لي البرنامج بي انه يشتغل
رقم 3 لو شاكك في البرنامج دوس 3
بس خلاويص كده تانيا خلص
بس لي المعلومه عاده اول ماتتصتب البرنامج اعمل اسكان لي الجهاز بي الكامل
ولو لقي فيرس هاتيجي الرساله دي





وديما اختار دليتdelete
وعلم تحت علي ابلي apply selection to all following
,وريح باللك وهو هايخلص علي كل الفيروسات
وبي امانه برنامج محترم
المهم لو فيه اي شئ انا تحت الامر
ده يبقي خلصنا تانيا نيجي لي المفاتيح وبعدين المفاجأه
المفاتيح اهه 
لو فيها مشكله قولولي وكده كده انا هابعت المفاتيح علي طول ويارب الموضوع يثبت
http://members.lycos.co.uk/ehap012/upavira/Avira-key.rar
http://members.lycos.co.uk/ehap012/upavira/HBEDV.KEY
وربنا يسهل
هابعت ديما مفاتيح
نخش علي المفاجاة​


----------



## ehap012 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

المفاجأه هي كا الاتي
اسطوانه انقاذAvira AntiVir Rescue System
يعني ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟
بكل بساطه برضه هي اسطوانه نعمل بيها انتي فيرس لي الجهاز بس من الدوس ايوه من الدوس ومتخفوش سلها ومفهاش مشاكل
وبرضه بي الصور
اولا نزلو الاسطوانه بي اخر تحديثات من هنا
http://dlpro.antivir.com/down/vdf/rescuecd/rescuecd.iso
لما تنزل هاتو اسطوانه فاضيه وحطوها في الريتر واحرق 
طريقه الحرق او النسخ بكل بساطه كا الاتي
دبل كليك علي الملف اللي لسه منزلينو هايبقي شكل النيرو
ونكست وبرن
ولو فيها مشكل هاعملها في موضوع لوحده
المهم بعد الحرق اعمل رستارت لي الجهاز واتبع الصور الاتيه





الاختيار الاول
انك تعمل بوت علي الهارد ديسك وكده الاسطوانه مش ليها لزمه لانك هاتخش الويندوز
الاختيار التاني
انك تعمل بوت علي الاسطوانه او تخش علي الاسطوانه وده المهم عندنا
اختارو 2 ودوسو انتر
واستنو شويه هاتظهر الشاشه دي





وهنا نختار اللغه انجلش او دوتش الماني يعني
ننزل لي الاسهم ونختار انجلش وندوس مسطره
وانتر او اوك
ونستني شويه هاتيجي دي





ودي اهم شئ
نشرح الاختيارات
1 قرايه الملفات المساعده والذي منه مش مشكله سيبكو منه
2 المهم عندنا اننا نعمل اسكان علي الهارد وده المهم عندنا
نختاره نستني لما يخلص وهايعمل دليت عي اي فيرس يلاقيه
وده الاهم عندنا
3 ده عباره عن اظهار الملفات اللي اتعملها سكان
4 حفظ اللوج علي فلوبي
5 تعمل اب ديت لي الاسطوانه من ملف لي البرنامج نصيحه اختيار مش مظبط وبلاش منه
الاخير تتطفي الجهاز
وده كان شرح بسيط يارب بجد يعجبكو وبجد لو حد احتاج شئ يقول و
وبي النسبه لي المفاتيح ديما هابعت الجديد
ويارب يارب يثبت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









سلام​


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكررررررررررررا
ولكل واحد رأيه
انا حملته
بس انا عارفه ومجربه
قبل كده

شكررررااااا علي تعبك​*


----------



## ehap012 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا 
bishoragheb
شكرا لي ردك بس بي امانه هو كويس
وبرنامج محترم


----------



## israel girl (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا امر


----------



## ehap012 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

العفو يا سكررررررررررررررررر


----------

